# Learning to hunt



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

As a non-hunter with a hunting dog, I'm eager to explore what my little red dog is capable of (besides catching bunnies, that is), but I don't really know where to start. I know many of you on the forum were hunters long before raising your current red partner(s) in crime, but I'm also aware that at least a few of you got into hunting _because_, like me, you found yourself with a dog who's built to be an outstanding hunter. (Even if, to us, they're really more companions than hunters, their innate drive and ability is still pretty impressive). So where do I start with Lua? She's been in a nose class, where we found she has a fantastic nose, and we're working on off-leash reliability (but that'll move kinda slow---we're just getting into the teenage years where smells turn ears off). She looooooooves retrieving things from the water, too. But what else can we do? Are there some good books to start with, or something?

Emily


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would look up your area NAVHDA chapter, and when is their next training day. Also lookup trainers in your area that have worked with vizsla in the past.
Anytime you start something new its good to have mentors. Your going to find mentors in the field, and training with dogs.

A quick search and I found Phil Hayworth.
Has experience with NAVHDA,NAGDA, and shows have worked with the breed. Owns Brigadoon Kennels, and Brigadoon Hunting Preserve.
I will say that I have no personal experience with him, but it would be worth while to find out more.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Em - a lot of great pointer training DVDs out there - my advice - get several & adjust the best 2 your V's personality - go 2 hunt test & field trials in your area - great owners & trainers always want 2 help bring pups into the hunting fold - learn - V willing 2 take advice - but at the end of the day - U have 2 put the pups on a LOT !!!!!! of birds


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Emily,

Find your local Vizsla club and there will be some hunt test folks. This is a GREAT way to get into hunting. There will be someone who will mentor you if you are willing do the work.
Some long drives may be required.

If you are in the Southeast, you are in the center of some of the best upland bird dog trainers in the nation.

That's my .02. Go for it! Don't wait, but never go out to "hunt" without getting your dog through a familiarization to the sound of the gun.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/get-yourself-great-trainer.html

Post from 5 years ago at the beginning of Bailey's training.

RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The Carolinas chapter has two training days every month, one in NC, and one in SC. We just had the SC NAVHDA training day yesterday. The next one will be somewhere in NC on Sept. 13. Check out this site for future dates http://rodneydecker.vpweb.com/test-dates-training You can buy birds through the chapter for training day and could always take some home for training on your own. 
Scout will likely be coming into heat this next month, but I'd be happy to meet you at a future one if you're interested in that group. The Fall test is Nov 15-16 in New Zion, SC which would a great opportunity to watch dogs of all levels at work and chat up with everyone not testing. 

Mo Lindley, one of the best trainers out there, is about 3 hours from you in Piedmont, SC. I really like Martha Greenlee's blog, Steady With Style, and also the book she wrote about Mo's training methods, appropriately named Training with Mo. The book goes over everything from bird and gun intro, to formal training. Mo also leads up a yahoo group Pointing Dogs. A lot of the members are in the SE and would be happy to mentor you.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Apart from training your pup, perhaps join a local hunting club. Do you have a firearms license? If not that is another step. Also consider what game is close to you? If it's more a fur area, join a fur club, or if it is more a feathers area, join a feathers club.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Before you start any of the above, all of which is great advice.... The absolute first thing to do is to take the dog out into fields and such and let the dog run. Let him run. Explore, hunt, and give the dog his head. Don't worry about the dog running off (with obvious safety restrictions) but let it be a dog. It would be great if you are in area with birds and getting the dog into birds. Let him run, learn, and most importantly have fun. Let the dog learn to check in with you, and go with you. Make it the most enjoyable experience for you and the dog. 
You will soon see a difference in the dog. Once they love being in the field and being into birds and such, THEN start worrying about manners and such. 

Remember, if it's not fun for the dog, or you, then.... What's the point?


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice so far guys!

V-John---Lua and I regularly go out hiking in the woods off-leash and have since she was about 14 weeks. She LOOOOOVES it, and I love watching her have a good time doing dog stuff, clearing fallen trees, weaving through brush, leaping off lake banks, etc. That's most of the reason I wanted to give her some hunting experience; she loves being in the field, so I think she'd enjoy "working" out there, and I'd like to develop that true partnership that hunters have with their hunting dogs. I don't really care whether she's good at hunting, so long as she has fun doing it and feels like she's working WITH me, rather than FOR me. On our off-leash hikes, she frequently chases squirrels and smells out of sight, and then returns to check on me (and frankly, I think she wonders why I'm so slow). We have a whistling system where I give a particular whistle and she comes back in sight, makes sure I see her, and then I give her OK to run off again. But, like I said, I'd like to give her hunting as a "job" to do with me. 

I'm in central North Carolina, so I imagine we'd be hunting birds of some sort (?). I'd also like to teach her shed hunting so I can stop dropping $20 on antlers!

Emily


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Em - after over 40yrs with 1-2 V's in my life - I got them 2 HUNT - in the field & hunting is such a small part of each year - but 2 bring the best out of a prey driven breed - the training all of the time is 2 bring the best out of our breed - if you want a great V - give it a PURPOSE - at the end of the day - they will always V lap MUTTS - but much happier if used 4 what they were bred 4 !!!!!!!! PLEASE NOTE - I post under HUNTING - that's just ME & my V's


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Em... 
I think it has been said here.. but a very important thing for you... is to find a trainer that has worked with the Vizsla!
They are just a different breed, and though most training will be the same... much of it must be administered in a more positive, genital manner. The Vizsla doesn't need some of the "brutality" (for lack of a better word). However!! That said!! they can be real stuborn!!

Once you start!!! see it through... It will be worth it, and may be life changing ( as I can attest to) but ... it is what it is... and comes with the Vizsla territory!!
Good Luck, and Good Hunting!!!


----------

